# Meep fishbone - 0.86 seconds



## Forte (Jan 15, 2010)

[youtube]P_Trbm0fAdA&[/youtube]

Meep solves fishbone in 0.86.

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...one_Earphone_Cord_Wrap_(Assorted_Color)-26813


----------



## qqwref (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm confused. It looks like there was an edit during the solve. And why did this take so long to solve, is it really more complicated than the Magic?


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 15, 2010)

is this even a puzzle


----------



## Caedus (Jan 15, 2010)

Lol. That's awesome.


----------



## Aksel B (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha. That's the funniest video I've seen in here so far


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 15, 2010)

Yay Meep!


----------



## Edward (Jan 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I'm confused. It looks like there was an edit during the solve. And why did this take so long to solve, is it really more complicated than the Magic?



Be  brotha.

I lol'd so much.


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 15, 2010)

Multi BLD next? I hope so.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 15, 2010)

That. Is. Awesome.


----------



## Meep (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey it's that free popbuying gift thingy


----------



## joey (Jan 15, 2010)

meep slow ):


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 15, 2010)

o_0 just amazing! What method do you use?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 15, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> o_0 just amazing! What method do you use?



It's not so hard to tell what method.



Spoiler



The flippy-flop method.


----------



## Enter (Jan 15, 2010)

LOL


----------



## maggot (Jan 15, 2010)

i can do fishy faster


----------



## Novriil (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha.. nice vid...

But still.. Look at the first not slow-mo.. in the middle the cube disappears :S
And yes.. otherwise.. it's okay.


----------



## JL58 (Jan 15, 2010)

This is actually correct. Look at the slo-mo: he does pick up the cube, plays with it and then pushes it away. All this in 0.86 second!? Quite remarkable.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 15, 2010)

Fake. I have seen plenty of reverse scrambles I am very experienced in the field and can officially say that this was a reverse scramble.


----------



## Novriil (Jan 15, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Fake. I have seen plenty of reverse scrambles I am very experienced in the field and can officially say that this was a reverse scramble.



WHAT?!?!?!?!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll do an LED keychain solve when I get my popbuying order.

Also, I use Roux for fishbone. slooow.


----------



## Toad (Jan 15, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> I'll do an LED keychain solve when I get my popbuying order.
> 
> Also, I use Roux for fishbone. slooow.



Or you could just use Petrock Salmon...

Yes I know it's lame, sorry...


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2010)

Personally, I think he's looking under the blindfold.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 15, 2010)

slow Meep is slow


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 15, 2010)

Dene said:


> Personally, I think he's looking under the blindfold.



What blindfold?


----------



## isaacthecuber (Jan 16, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> What blindfold?



lul.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 16, 2010)

NO NO NO!!!! He peeled the bones off and rearranged them!!!!!! CHEATER!!!!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 16, 2010)

i is got a purple fishbone <3 gonna steam it later


----------

